# 2 year old qh/appy gelding



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I am going to see this young boy tomorrow. Any thoughts These are the only pictures I have. Thank you 😊


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nothing out and out screams NO! but, he is immature yet, so hard to make any judgements on his conformation. I look forward to hearing how your look/see went.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Good looking face! Agree with Tiny, nothing obvious, altho as you acknowledge, they're not great pics to assess confo on. His legs & feet look, as far as can be told, pretty reasonable proportion to his body - not dainty little legs & feet on a tank of a body like some.

He's a bit bum-high but doesn't look terribly so & at only 2yo that may well just be his 'stage'. He appears quite musclebound &/or fat for a 2yo - yes, I know 'beef bull' type QH's can be a lot heavier than that. Can't tell if he's one of those 'nappy-bum' ones with posty legs, but if he is and you want to do any real riding, that could be an issue. If he is indeed really muscly or fat, then the possibility that he's been 'grown up' too quickly & there may be DOD's & metabolic issues, &/or he's a genetically musclebound type who may be prone to HYPP or such is something to consider.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Okay just went to see him. HYPP NN. These are some updated pics. Sorry if not great. His personality was amazing and he is well looked after. What are your thoughts on confo. I thought he toed out a bit but nothing stood out to say no


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Little said:


> Okay just went to see him. HYPP NN. These are some updated pics. Sorry if not great. His personality was amazing and he is well looked after. What are your thoughts on confo. I thought he toed out a bit but nothing stood out to say no


He’s actually 2 years 4 months


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I like him. Looks like muscles well defined for his age. I like the chrome too. He has good size for his age and I really like the short coupledness.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for posting the better photos. I agree that he appears to toe out. I also see a bit of sickle hocked and/or cow hocked look. He is also a bit 'goose-rumped'. His hind end is not appealing to me because of this, but if he is of great mind and personality, he may become a wonderful riding partner


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Like him a lot not perfect conformation,but no horse is perfect.

Does toe out but looks like feet could use a trim. I'd have no problem owning this boy. Get him vet checked and go from there. Nothing I see that says pass on him.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Bit sickle hocked & a bit... Something behind, can't quite say with those pics. High heels in front. Not bad 'toeing out' but I sus whole legs not just feet so could well be just tight elbows & chiro adjustment may well fox that confo.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He has a lot of promise but you need to do some digging...
It bothers me he points with his right toe as he does in 2 different sets of pictures shared...noticeable point.
Make sure you have a lameness vet do that PPE and show the vet these pictures for reference as it will make a difference where they also will look for a potential problem starting even at this young age.
2 year olds by me don't look this "finished & worked" unless they are show ring stock...
He is in "buffed" condition.

Has he been backed and ridden?
If so how large is the rider sitting on this baby's back?
I swear I can see a saddle shadow mark on that back and cinch line in the coat...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^I think you might be confused HLG with the other confo thread with horse 'pointing' his right, as this one only is in one pic. 

But now on computer, bigger pics, I really don't like his hind end. It's very goose rumped & posty. And yeah, he's quite muscly for a 2yo. Is he a colt, or recently gelded?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

loosie said:


> ^I think you might be confused HLG with the other confo thread with horse 'pointing' his right, as this one only is in one pic.



So they are....
Still don't like that toe pointing...it is a precursor of things coming...
Make sure you get super x-rays of those hooves. :-|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

loosie said:


> ^I think you might be confused HLG with the other confo thread with horse 'pointing' his right, as this one only is in one pic.
> 
> But now on computer, bigger pics, I really don't like his hind end. It's very goose rumped & posty. And yeah, he's quite muscly for a 2yo. Is he a colt, or recently gelded?


I see the toe out in pictures HGL is talking about, it's this horse. Being muscled up at 2 isn't unusual,most are being worked ridden by 2. Don't know if that's the case with this horse. 

Some depending on breeding are just naturally muscled looking. I see the goose rump in some pictures but in others he looks fine.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Yes, toed out is this boy(which I mentioned may be more an 'elbows in' issue), but HLG was talking about pointing the right fore in a number of pics - that's a different horse/thread.

Yes, aware of over-muscled genetically, also that many babies at this age have already been worked a lot. I think the overmuscled breeding is ugly, personally(but I know, beauty IS in the eye of the beer holder ;-) & some like the 'beef bull' look) but this can also pose health & soundness issues. And if the horse had been worked to the degree of creating such muscles at that age, that's likely a soundness issue.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

*Updated 2 year old qh/appy gelding*

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for your opinions and thoughts. Just so you all know..... he was a lovely boy. I did not like his hind end and could not look beyond his toes out. He was actually toed out front and back His personality and friendliness was difficult to say no to but he was not the one for me. Once again...... the search continues.


----------

